# NREMT not a candidate



## Topher38 (Feb 13, 2008)

So I receieve the letter from NREMT who said, "You took the examination and were not identified as a candidate for National EMS certification provided by the NREMT" I did pass the test. But they also said that my score was sent to my state licensing agent electronically. 

(Im under 18, thats why I couldnt be an NREMT, How ever I can be a state licensed EMT)

Thats really all they told me. 

So does this mean that I have to wait for my card and patch in the mail?

Do I have to re-take my test?

Has this happened to anyone else? If so how long will I have to wait?


----------



## Code 3 (Feb 13, 2008)

First and foremost, I'm sorry that you're having to deal with this situation.

I personally don't think you're getting the card or the patch since they stated that you are not eligible to be a candidate (at least for now). There's a possibility that they might hold onto your information until you're 18 and you can place a request to receive your card and patch at that time. I'm really not sure. I certainly hope they would not take your money (not to mention time and effort) to take the NREMT exam just to tell you that you do not qualify as a candidate. If I were you, I would call them tomorrow morning and see if you could speak to someone that can give you a little more information as to what options you have.

Best of luck and once again I'm sorry! :sad:


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 13, 2008)

Not to be rude, but you obviously did not read their policies when you signed their application. They never have allowed under the age of 18 to be recognized through them as most states have the same policy. 

Again, not to be rude but it was your mistake and technically since you have broke their rules, they could sanction against you to never allow you to be able to take their tests again. In which I doubt, but legitimately could. I had a friend that took the tests knowingly that he had one more clinical time in the Paramedic program and falsified the application. They made him go to Columbus for appeal and finally allowed him to take the test at their office. 

People need to understand that this is considered similar to a board examination and they take it (as it should be) very, very seriously. When one signs the dotted line, be sure all information is accurate and one *understands* the rules and procedures that they set forth on the application. 

I would leave well enough alone, hopefully they will allow you to pursue again. Chalk this one up to experience. 

R/r 911


----------



## Jolt (Feb 13, 2008)

I had this problem, but I wasn't allowed to take the test before I solved it.  That took a *lot* of phone calls to my instructor, the state OEMS, and NREMT.

The first time I did the online application, I checked off "NREMT-B Exam" (or something similar) as the test that I wanted to take.  I made sure that everything else was accurate on the form, especially my birth date.  When I was all finished, the application kept getting kicked back because the system realized that I was under 18.  After I made all of the phone calls (and thankfully before I paid for the test), I was told that I had to create a new application and select "EMT-B Assessment" or something like that.  As soon as I selected that, a message popped up saying that this exam would not give me a national certification and then gave a list of reasons for why you were taking that exam and one of the selections was "under 18," so I selected that.

After that my ATT went through in about two or three days and I was able to schedule a test.  As far as certifications go, if you're under 18, you simply can't get an NREMT-B certification, but you can get a CT EMT certification at 16 using the CBT provided by NREMT after you pass the practical.  As far as I know, if you still want NREMT certification, you'll have to sign up for their exam again, pay another $70, and pass the exact same test once you're 18.  I don't think it's worth it, especially since most surrounding states don't even grant NREMT reciprocity.

How far along in the certification process are you?  Once you pass the NREMT exam, you should find out maybe on the computer, then you'll get a letter saying that you passed, and then you'll get a letter from the state OEMS with a congratulatory message and an EMT certification number.  *You cannot practice as an EMT in the state of Connecticut without that certification number.*  After that letter comes, you're officially an EMT and your cards will come in the mail within about a month.

You can check whether you're certified or not on this web page if you feel like it.  Just type in your name as you put it on your application (if "Topher" is your last name (best guess), it's not showing up).

http://www.dir.ct.gov/dph/Scripts/hlthprof.asp?dphPNavCtr=|#47506

Good luck.  Please tell me if you have any other questions.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 13, 2008)

I did read and I didnt sign up for the NREMT test, I signed up for the State test but NREMT was giving it to me. I had my intrustor guide me through it. Im pretty mad....But this is what it says


"You took the examination and were not identified as a candidate for National EMS Certification provided by the NREMT. Your score on this computer examination has been reported to your state licensing agent electronically. If your licensing agency has any questions regarding your results, you should provide them with your....ect." And thats all it says. And Yes I clicked "EMT-B assessment", ridryder Im not being rude either but I didnt do anything wroung so please dont jump to conclusions.

So it sounds likes the State is going to send me my certification card and what not but Im pretty mad either way. I passed so give me what I deserve ya know? 

Rudeness none taken ^_^ I know your trying to help


And honestly the NREMT pisses me off. I know Im young and I dont know much but hell I earned a damn cert. and they have to make it so friggin difficult. 

120 hours class time
10 hours clinical
Passed the class with proper attendance
Passed the practicals
Passed my written

GEEZE. Just give me what I earned. (venting)


This is what It says on my NREMT.org profile w/e.


Examination Scored 
Congratulations on passing the NREMT cognitive examination. Your passing result on the cognitive examination will remain valid for a one year period from the date of the examination, 2/6/2008(provided you meet all current requirements for National EMS Certification. 
Please allow 2 weeks for the NREMT to mail out results letters. 

I got one letter saying what I stated above. So where do I go from here? 
It didnt have a licenseing number of any kind, only an "Application ID #"

State office: Connecticut

This is very frustrating......

Why didnt they give me any info on what to do? They didnt tell me to wait for a letter or anything, all they are telling me is "Oh you passed but we sent your results to your state licensing agency and yea thats about it"

Sorry Im just not happy =/

Thanks for the help...


----------



## Jolt (Feb 13, 2008)

You're in between passing the NREMT and state certification right now.  NREMT actually _does_ send the information out like they say they do.  I just kept checking the state licensing page to see if my name came up, and it did about a week after I heard my NREMT test results.  The letter that says you're an EMT comes after it shows up on the state licensing site if you're really eager to know whether you've been processed or not.

Patience... (I felt like quoting a Star Wars movie or something right there, but I just couldn't)


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 14, 2008)

Jolt said:


> Patience... (I felt like quoting a Star Wars movie or something right there, but I just couldn't)





haha. Thanks.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 14, 2008)

Unfortunately, it goes back to your state allowing minors to become an EMT.
Sorry, but somewhere you had to sign up for the NREMT. They don't come to a State unless they are requested by the state as either as an optional test or to be used as the testing authoritative. They do not administer State tests and nor do they officially adminster practicals at a Basic Level (They entrust schools or state practicals). You had to fill out an application at one time and pay for the test. They just don't administer tests without being requested. 

NREMT cannot and should not give any more information than they did. Your state failed to clarify the NREMT requirements when you applied. NREMT has never or will it ever allow minors to become registered. 

I would vent my anger at your state for not clarifying the process. The NREMT has passed on your scores to your state officials, so you will be state certified, but in regards to NREMT you did not met their requirements. The same if someone has not met any other requirements but was able to pass their tests, there is no variances ever allowed, again board certifications never do make exceptions.

Your instructor should had been aware of this as well. Again, the NREMT has never allowed under the age of 18 to be able to take the test. They should had known this before even filling out the application and signing their name to the course authorization. 

Contact your local state authority and clarify with them to become an EMT within your state. 

Good luck,
R/r 911


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 14, 2008)

I undertstand that you cannot be NREMT certified unless you are over 18. Ive known that sence I began the course. I was worried that I wasn't going to recieve my state certification for what ever reason, the letter was just worded a little confusing for me. 

I realize that I am not NREMT certified. Thats not what I wanted. I wanted state certification, which Ill be getting. 

Thanks guys for helping. 

Thanks ridryder, your so smart 

Happy valentines day to everyone by the way :wub:


----------



## Arkymedic (Feb 14, 2008)

Topher38 said:


> I undertstand that you cannot be NREMT certified unless you are over 18. Ive known that sence I began the course. I was worried that I wasn't going to recieve my state certification for what ever reason, the letter was just worded a little confusing for me.
> 
> I realize that I am not NREMT certified. Thats not what I wanted. I wanted state certification, which Ill be getting.
> 
> ...


 
Nothing against you Topher and I started in EMS pretty young myself; however, 16 is too young to be working a truck regardless of maturity and I cannot believe that CT would allow this to happen. Again, no offense to you but...Wow.


----------



## disassociative (Feb 14, 2008)

Tennessee, even before becoming an NR state required that all person(s) be 18 years of age with a high school diploma/G.E.D. before even attending EMT school. This is why most of our programs are through colleges rather than in-house EMS, as they keep up with your transcripts diligently and ensure that you meet the requirements of the program before admission.

I am actually, surprised that some states allow minors to pursue EMS(no offense.), let alone without a high school diploma or G.E.D.(again, no offense) Even first responders here are required to be 18 before taking the program.

I'm afraid the NREMT has sent you all they are going to send, as when a candidate fails an examination, they get a paper in the mail outlining the focus areas and competency in these areas(below competency, competency, above competency). Upon passing the examination, the eligable candidate will receive a packet in the mail containing the NREMT certificate(looks like a diploma), their NR card with license # on it, as well as the EMT-BASIC or EMT-Paramedic patch and a congratulatory letter from the National Registry.

Hang in there, bud.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 14, 2008)

Im not 16 haha. Im 17 and Im turning 18 in June. Woot woot. Party at my place.

But yea when I do turn 18 Im going to re-test for the NREMT cert. 

About the eligable candidate thing, I am not eligable thats why I took the "EMT-Basic assessment" not the "NREMT-B assessment" So I should be getting my card and patch in the mail from the state licensing agency. Well atleast I hope.

The state better certify me. I earned it. And Id like to learn alot more but I cant move till I get this cert out of the way. 

And yes of course no offense taken, I am one of those people that also beleives 16 is WAY to young for BLS. First aid and MRT sure, but EMT-B is a little out of the league. But then again, there are teens at 16 that can take it seriously and a good amount that cant. 

Even if I would lose my certification I would vote for making the age for EMT-B 18. 


But has there really been any incidents where someone under 18 and is EMT-B certified gotten in big trouble for doing something wroung? Im curious. Im actually going to look that up.

By the way I know it may be getting annoying, and I say this all the time but thanks. Lots of support, and its truthful support, not "O MAN ITS OK YOULL BE OK", You guys are honest, I appreciate it.


----------



## disassociative (Feb 14, 2008)

Actually, it is more of an insurance issue.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok guys good news, I talked to my instructor he says it is perfectly fine, He says they sent the score to the state agency and all I have to do is wait for my patch and Card to come in the mail. 

Thanks for all the help, and sorry I kind of double posted, I just talked to him about 10 minutes after I left the above message, sorry. 

But thanks again guys!


----------



## Jolt (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't wait on a patch... it ain't comin'.  You can get one on your own, though.  My friend gave me two after I finished all of the tests.

Good luck.  Maybe I'll see you in one of the hospitals, but you're a little bit too far east for that to be likely.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 14, 2008)

Jolt said:


> Don't wait on a patch... it ain't comin'.  You can get one on your own, though.  My friend gave me two after I finished all of the tests.
> 
> Good luck.  Maybe I'll see you in one of the hospitals, but you're a little bit too far east for that to be likely.




Oh they dont send you a patch? Ha. I thought they did! Thats kind of a bummer but, could you lead me to somewhere I could possibly get ahold of one? Thats pretty suprising to me that they dont send you a patch...They just sell patches on the internet where anyone can get to them? Or do you have to give them a license number? 

Hey you never know, Im tall, easy to spot in a crowd muwhahahaha 

Im 6 foot 4

My galfriend is only 5 foot  

Im not even kidding.


----------

